# Verdict



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your horse. I lost mine in February, they love so unconditionally that it leaves a hole in your heart. Hope you are doing a little better.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He was a handsome fellow too. RIP Verdict :-(


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'm doing much better now, but it was tough for awhile. Partially because it was so sudden.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy, for sure.

My family lost our first mare (we had her just under 20 years) last fall. For Christmas I bought myself, my sister and Mum a necklace with a heart locket (with some of her mane) and a little horse shoe. I didn't think I'd own a horse again it hurt so bad (and her death was sudden), but I came to realize it only hurt so bad because of all the love and wonderful memories she gave me and my family and I didn't want to miss out having those wonderful moments with another lovely horse, which I now have.


----------

